# Sound Bar Suggestions?



## cctaylor88 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys...as Im sure you know many of the speakers that come with the HDTVs are poor and my TV is no exception. I really want to get decent audio quality from my TV as I watch many movies etc on it. The major problem seems to be that my TV has no traditional "audio out" outputs (the RVCA red/white)....so Im pretty sure the sound bar I choose must have an optical input (as my TV has optical out for audio)...am I correct?
I really dont want to spend over $100 as basically any sound bar will be a great improvement over my standard TV speakers...I would like any suggestions you guys may have. It seems that vizio has many cheap options in my price range...but I do notice a lot of their vizio vsb200 (the entry level bar) have a lot of refurbs on multiple websites. Also..is a subwoofer _really _worth the extra $$
I will spend a bit over my price range if its worth the price..but like I said anything is better than what I have now. My TV is 42inch
Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used any so I can't make any recommendations. My experience has only been with seperate speakers. As for the sub, I'll say yes, if your setup allows it. Even a quality sound bar uses small speakers. The smaller the speaker, the less ability it has to create bass.


----------

